# SunJoe Electric Reel Mower



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey everyone-

Wanted to check if anyone has experience with the Sunjoe Electric Reel. Sitting at $155, it would be a REEL game changer for my small 1k ft bermuda. I currently use an earthwise 7reel manual, but this seems like a brainless upgrade if it actually works well? I cant find reviews anywhere!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sun-Joe-16-in-6-5-Amp-Corded-Electric-Walk-Behind-Reel-Push-Lawn-Mower-MJ506E/306095505


----------



## Palmetto107 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey. No experience with this mower, but found this review on Youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2zD98w4usQ


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Well damn, for the price it seems like a no brainer for anyone with a really small yard?


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

I believe it's discontinued. I actually contacted sun joe customer service chat yesterday and they couldn't tell me anything. I thought this would be nice for my small front yard too. Hasn't been available anywhere all season. Keep us updated if you find it. Thanks


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That cord though. Gotta find a way to strap a generator to it.

It looked decent in that video. I think as long as you plan your mowing route (not like in the video) the cord should only be a minor inconvenience. The blades look really easy to maintain.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Nick2879 said:


> I believe it's discontinued. I actually contacted sun joe customer service chat yesterday and they couldn't tell me anything. I thought this would be nice for my small front yard too. Hasn't been available anywhere all season. Keep us updated if you find it. Thanks


Ya its completely out of stock everywhere. Goodnight sweet dream of owning an actual reel mower!

Just cannot justify spending the $$$ on a gas/electric reel for 1500 or so sq ft.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Finally found some details, and it only cuts down to 1inch anyway. Im doing this with my manual already.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm noticing guys are retrofitting manual reels with cordless drills and to me, this makes much more sense than to pull a cord around. Granted my 8K yard isn't that large but I'd think there will be more like this coming to market.

Large, gas powered (and heavy) will be extinct. They are way overpriced and over engineered. Heck, even the auto robotic mowers cut as clean or better than these monster reel mowers. Electric, that's the future.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Marlon said:


> I'm noticing guys are retrofitting manual reels with cordless drills and to me, this makes much more sense than to pull a cord around. Granted my 8K yard isn't that large but I'd think there will be more like this coming to market.
> 
> Large, gas powered (and heavy) will be extinct. They are way overpriced and over engineered. Heck, even the auto robotic mowers cut as clean or better than these monster reel mowers. Electric, that's the future.


They need to be heavy for the stripes to stick around longer though. Ryobi has a battery powered reel in australia as well as a couple of other companies. Not sure why they havent come here yet. Amazon actually has one called the Wild Edge Reel Cutter. I tried it and sent it back the next day. Great concept but super cheap components. I think my scotts manual reel actually weighs more than it did. Im hoping Allett does a larger Liberty size myself.

https://www.amazon.com/Wild-Edge-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Included/dp/B085DLBFMW/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm hoping it will come sooner than later especially from the likes of Ego and Ryobi. The market is small but Ryobi has everything imaginable on earth on their system so I'm hoping they're cooking something up right now.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Bombers said:


> I'm hoping it will come sooner than later especially from the likes of Ego and Ryobi. The market is small but Ryobi has everything imaginable on earth on their system so I'm hoping they're cooking something up right now.


https://www.ryobi.com.au/products/details/18v-one-35cm-cylinder-mower-tool-only-orm1800


----------



## Harley (May 3, 2020)

I have the Sun Joe reel and it does a good job. The cord is not that big a deal on my 3500 Sq feet. If I dont' cut every two days my only complaint is having to make two passes because my zoysia is so lush and thick.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I just emailed Ryobi inquiring about the availability of the 18v one cylinder mower to the United States and why it is currently restricted. The battery is the same as the US so I can only imagine its a US Customs importation or FDA issue. I will let you all know the response.

Its listed as only $199 AU and also works as a manual reel mower if the battery dies. Seems like a winner. Ryobi is a pretty legit brand as well.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping it will come sooner than later especially from the likes of Ego and Ryobi. The market is small but Ryobi has everything imaginable on earth on their system so I'm hoping they're cooking something up right now.
> ...


Yeah, I'm aware of that but I was something more on par of Mclanes/Trucut/Trimmer and utilize their 40v system. A more stripped down Electra sort to speak.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Bombers said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


Yeah that one is junk. I really want ego to come out with one so I can use all my batteries and stuff with it. Or have a 21" Allett Liberty.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Ego develops one, i'm buying. Their stuff is good. I own the blower and trimmer right now.


----------

